# Roof coating for asphalt shingle roof?



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Just wondering-

Has anyone had any success applying a reflective coating on residential asphalt shingles? Seems like all the product labels say for flat roofs and/or commercial use, or for metal roofs, i.e. mobile homes, barns, etc. I want to put something on the west side of my house roof to block some of the afternoon sun and Georgia heat. Roof was replaced about five years ago after a storm; it was already nearly twenty years old and needed replacing anyway.

This is in the country- no subdivision, no other restrictions and you can only tell it's there if I tell you. West side of the roof is to the back yard.

Since nothing is labeled for this that I can find, I just wondered if anyone had tried this and if so, what product ?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

well, as a roofer I would never ever recommend nor actually do that. But if you really want to, I don't see what it will hurt. Trust me, I've heard and seen a lot worse things done. Understand that you are voiding any warranty you may have by doing this though.


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 28, 2007)

One of my best friends, a plumber, had me show up to 'help him out' one day. He'd purchased some product - 5gal bucket cost $100 for the roof.

We put it on over the shingles ... and it's still there 9yrs later. 

A pointer would be, falling off a roof sucks. So, start at the FARTHEST point and never walk over the stuff - it's wicked slippery. If your roof is steeper than 6:12, then you definitely want fall protection.


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 28, 2007)

Buy it at a roof supply yard - at least the local roofers will get a hoot!


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Like I said, I as a contractor would never sell it but that doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have never used this product before, but they send me mailers every year.

http://www.hytechsales.com/roofpaint1.html

Ed


----------



## diyninja (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you given any thought to planting trees. Not only would they provide shade fro the house but they help your yard hold water. There is also a tax credit for solar panels. If you're getting that much sun you may be able to generate enough electricity to sell back to the electric company!!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Have you given any thought to planting trees.


As a landscaper, yes. Septic lines twenty feet from the house preclude that plan. Did plant a pin oak about 20 years ago about thirty feet or so back. Last 5 years had to have roots cleaned out of line three times. Put root killer in system- flushed from toilet per product instructions. That, with record drought last year equals dead oak tree.

Not really looking to


> at least the local roofers will get a hoot


 amuse anyone. Just trying to find a way to save some money on A/C costs.


----------



## Jack A. Trades (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently used some reflective elastomeric-type coating with siliconizer on a flat roof.
It was the 10 year warranty stuff thats $70/gallon.
Its bright white and makes a huge difference in temperature in the house.
It rolls on like paint and can be used on shingles. :thumbsup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Has anyone had any success applying a reflective coating on residential asphalt shingles?


Thanks Jack

Brand name?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Downunder:

Actually, my understanding is that in South Africa it's common for people to use ordinary galvanized sheet metal on their roofs to reflect the Sun's rays.

That's what this product is intended to do:

http://www.behr.com/behrx/act/view/products_detail?prodGroupId=34&catName=Specialty&catId=10

They do warn, however, that a painted roof is slippery as #$&% in the rain.

The other thing you gotta remember is that you're wanting to reflect not only visible light, but infra red heat, and infra red is completely different than visible light. Clear glass is opaque when seen in infrared light. So, you might want to Google "Effectiveness of Roof Paint" to get the input of people who have used the stuff before you buy it.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

*Roof Paint*

Nestor,

So how come I work for a city parks maintenance department, I'm in HD probably twice a week, and I've never seen this stuff? I looked in the roofing materials section at all the Gardner, etc products and asked the staff what else they might have available but never got pointed to the paint dept. I will definitely look there in the next day or so as soon as I get a chance.

As far as the SA method, I actually have several sheets of old tin that I removed from a barn a couple of years ago. I was going to build a shovel shed with it but.... I have considered laying down some furring strips and putting this on the back side of the house. No one but Delta will ever see it as I'm in the country, not a subdivsion and the three hundred acres behind me are for sale for commercial developement. Well, it used to be country!

Ed,

I think I saw this site a few years ago and had forgotten about it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You are welcome and I hope the information from that link is helpful to you.

Ed


----------



## unishield (Apr 3, 2011)

We offer a coating for asphalt shingles. Please visit our website at www.unishieldroofcoating.com.


----------

